# Reaper/ASIO problem



## keefsdad

Me again
Ok, I've got Reaper working, and ASIO4all installed, but they won't seem to work together.
When I select ASIO in prefrences, I get no audio o/p for playback. 
It works with the drivers on my PC, but then the latency is bad.kqoct


----------



## Krimson

So i'm guessing you skipped past the USB device? I'd not recommend doing so personally. Even with ASIO4ALL running, you're still going to be wanting to lower your latency.

Anyways though. Did you go into the ASIO4ALL configuration and make sure you have it setup properly with your sound card? I'm pretty sure if I remember correctly it doesn't default the in/out channels to on and I had to do so manually.


----------



## bagpipe

Under the following pulldown items:
Options
then
Preferences
then
Audio
then
Device

Do you see something like this? Similar to what Krimson said above, make sure you have the correct ports enabled for your card.

Theres more info available here:
http://www.cockos.com/wiki/index.php/Preferences_Audio_Device


----------



## keefsdad

Krimson said:


> So i'm guessing you skipped past the USB device? I'd not recommend doing so personally. Even with ASIO4ALL running, you're still going to be wanting to lower your latency.
> 
> Anyways though. Did you go into the ASIO4ALL configuration and make sure you have it setup properly with your sound card? I'm pretty sure if I remember correctly it doesn't default the in/out channels to on and I had to do so manually.


I'm not sure how to do that. I think that might well be the problem.


----------



## keefsdad

bagpipe said:


> Under the following pulldown items:
> Options
> then
> Preferences
> then
> Audio
> then
> Device
> 
> Do you see something like this? Similar to what Krimson said above, make sure you have the correct ports enabled for your card.
> 
> Theres more info available here:
> http://www.cockos.com/wiki/index.php/Preferences_Audio_Device


Yes, that looks right.


----------



## hollowbody

keefsdad said:


> I'm not sure how to do that. I think that might well be the problem.


Krimson is talking about an external USB interface to do all the A>D/D>A converting. This will reduce latency a _lot_. I've been wanting one of these fancy doo-hickeys for a while, but haven't gotten around to it yet. Like you, I'm going mic right into the computer at the moment.

Are you not getting audio _in_ Reason or in other program while running Reason?

I had similar problems with ASIO in Sonar, and I had to check off a box named "share drivers with other programs" or something similar in order to get audio in winamp while Sonar was open.

If it's an issue with audio within Reason, I would try to reinstall or update your soundcard's audio drivers as well as make sure you have the latest version of ASIO4ALL (there's a new one out there that I just installed this weekend after having all sorts of problems). If that doesn't help, and you're _certain_ that you're using the right inputs, you might want to check your computer's recording and playback settings in Start>Control Panel>Sound.


----------



## keefsdad

hollowbody said:


> Krimson is talking about an external USB interface to do all the A>D/D>A converting. This will reduce latency a _lot_. I've been wanting one of these fancy doo-hickeys for a while, but haven't gotten around to it yet. Like you, I'm going mic right into the computer at the moment.
> 
> Are you not getting audio _in_ Reason or in other program while running Reason?
> 
> I had similar problems with ASIO in Sonar, and I had to check off a box named "share drivers with other programs" or something similar in order to get audio in winamp while Sonar was open.
> 
> If it's an issue with audio within Reason, I would try to reinstall or update your soundcard's audio drivers as well as make sure you have the latest version of ASIO4ALL (there's a new one out there that I just installed this weekend after having all sorts of problems). If that doesn't help, and you're _certain_ that you're using the right inputs, you might want to check your computer's recording and playback settings in Start>Control Panel>Sound.


I am getting audio in, was able to record, but playback is muted when I try to use the ASIO drivers.


----------



## keefsdad

Got it fixed:smile: i/p and o/p issues. 
Thanks for your help folks.


----------

